# 'Lost' silent movies found in Russia, returned to U.S.



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a neat story from CNN:

*'Lost' silent movies found in Russia, returned to U.S.*

*Highlights*
- It's estimated that 80 percent of Hollywood's silent-era films no longer exist in the U.S.
- Ten films from that era were discovered in a film archive in Russia
- They were turned over to the Library of Congress


The ten films presented Thursday, their studios and production year include:
-- "Valley of the Giants" (Famous Players, 1919)
-- "You're Fired" (Famous Players, 1919)
-- "The Conquest of Canaan" (Famous Players, 1921)
-- "Kick In" (Famous Players, 1922)
-- "The Call of the Canyon" (Famous Players, 1923)
-- "Canyon of the Fools" (R-C Pictures, 1923)
-- "Circus Days" (First National, 1923)
-- "The Eternal Struggle" (Metro Pictures, Louis B. Mayer, 1923)
-- "The Arab" (Metro, 1924)
-- "Keep Smiling" (Monty Banks, 1925)


Mike


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

That's great news.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Wonderful news, Mike. As a avid movie buff, it is really exciting to think there will be even more to come.


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Wonderful news, Mike. As a avid movie buff, it is really exciting to think there will be even more to come.


Just wondering ..... do you see these when they first came out?


:tease 1:


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

SIGH! :nope: I am the Rodney Dangerfield of the audio forums. "I don't get no respect."


----------

